
Ask HN: Strict alternatives to SQLite? - torrance
I love using SQLite for small (and even large) amounts of data and giving me a fast and efficient SQL frontend to query it all. But I don’t love SQLite’s decision to forgo type safety, foreign key constraints and all that. Are there alternatives that give me the simplicity of SQLite with the data safety of traditional databases?
======
jstewartmobile
Referential integrity is nice, though not losing data is always job #1. In
that respect, SQLite is pretty hard to beat. Seems like half the linux
filesystem bugs I read about have a sidenote of " _SQLite unaffected_ ".

Richard Hipp did some very solid engineering on it.

------
viraptor
There's firebird which can be used as embedded sql db. It supports foreign
keys. No idea about type safety though.

